# Achsenbeschriftung bei einem Excel makro



## VBAStart (27. Mai 2004)

Hi 

Ich bin etwas am Verzweifeln, 
ich lassen mir aus einer Access Datenbank in Excel ein Balkendiagramm erstellen.
Jetzt will ich nur noch, dass an der Achse des Balkendiagramms ein € Zeichen steht, ohne dass ich an jeden Wert in meiner Datenbank extra ein € Zeichen dran machen muss.

Ich bin ein VB Neuling und das Tutorial hilft mir da nicht weiter.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Das Chart war so einfach, da man es nur zusammenklicken musste :-(.

Oder hat einer eine Idee, wie ich das Zeichen in das Chart an die Stelle bekomme?

Vielen Dank, please help


----------



## Gorcky (29. Mai 2004)

Hallo VBAStart,

wie alle Makro-Programmierer kennst du doch sicher auch die Möglichkeit, Makros automatisch aufzeichnen zu lassen.  
Die von Office generierte Lösung ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung, zeigt aber wie's geht. Bei mir sah das dann so aus:
	
	
	



```
ActiveChart.PlotArea.Select
    With ActiveChart
        .Axes(xlValue, xlPrimary).HasTitle = True
        .Axes(xlValue, xlPrimary).AxisTitle.Characters.Text = "Euro"
    End With
```
Die erste Zeile (das Select) kannst du natürlich weglassen, da im weiteren nicht mit selektiertem gearbeitet wird, nur das Chart sollte für diesen Fall aktiviert sein, oder du sprichst eben dein Chart direkt an.
Noch was?


----------



## VBAStart (1. Juni 2004)

*Danke schön*

Super, danke hat funktioniert, da ich leider noch nicht ganz so in dem Thema drin bin, kam ich gar nicht auf die Idee mir mal nur das zu kreieren lassen und hab nur in meinen dicken Büchern gesucht, denen das Problem wohl zu primitiv war.

Noch mal
Danke


----------

